
Ex-Googler forced out of the US due to visa issues, builds startup in Australia - patient_hacker
http://www.afr.com/technology/cannonbrookes-blackbird-bain-back-new-migrants-graph-startup-20160517-goxglw
======
marymkearney
Thanks for sharing this story. America's loss for sure. Wish our system didn't
suck so bad.

------
flashman
DGraph's 0.3 release was a day ago: [https://github.com/dgraph-
io/dgraph/releases/tag/v0.3](https://github.com/dgraph-
io/dgraph/releases/tag/v0.3)

